# كتاب Major Process Equipment Maintenance and Repair



## أحمد دعبس (4 يوليو 2013)

*أخوانى فى الله
أحضرت لكم كتاب
Major Process Equipment Maintenance and Repair
Volume 4
SECOND EDITION
Heinz P. Bloch
Fred K. Geitner

ويتناول الموضوعات الأتية :

Acknowledgmen ix
Foreword xi
Part I: Installation and Repair of Major Process Equipment 1
1 Installation, Maintenance, and Repair of Horizontal Pumps - 3
Principles of Installation of Pumps and Drivers Baseplate and
Soleplate Preparation Grouting Overview Cement-Based
Grouts Machinery Alignment Pre-Operational Checks
Pump Preparation for Startup Shutting Down the Pump
Pump Preventive Maintenance Calculating the Cost of Your
Excess Clearances Pump Assembly Procedures Bearing
Housing-Sleeve Bearing Construction Stuffing Box with
Mechanical Seal Reassembling Bearing Housing How and Why
Centrifugal Pumps Continue to Fail
2 Installation, Maintenance, and Repair of Vertical Pumps , 72
Types of Wrtical Pumps for Process Plants Types of Drivers
Deepwell Pump Shaft Adjustment Maintenance and Repair of
Packed Stuffing Boxes Maintenance and Repair of Pump
Bearings
3 Reciprocating and Liquid Ring Vacuum Pumps 118
Pump Classification Liquid-End Components Packing Maintenance
Stuffing Boxes Plunger Material Drive-End Components
Maintenance of Liquid Ring Vgcuum Pumps
4 Positive Displacement and Dynamic Blowers ,142
Maintenance Instructions for Positive Displacement Rotary
Blowers Care and Maintenance of Fans VBriable Inlet Vanes
(VIV’s) Installing Fixed and Floating Pillow Blocks Stuffing
Box Installation Temperature Detectors
5 Reciprocating Gas Engines and Compressors 176
Introduction Compression Cylinder Maintenance Packing
Maintenance Vglve Breakage Analyzing Crankshaft Def lection
Readings Determining Bearing Clearances Reciprocating
Compressor Component Overhaul and Repair Reciprocating
Unit Preventive and Predictive Maintenance Upper
PortiodCylinders Valves Compressor Oil System Routine
Checks and Adjustments
Part II: Maintenance for Power Generation and Transmission , 223
6 Power Transmission Gears ,225
Introduction Gear Types Gear Terminology How Gears
Work Bearings Basic Installation Procedures Shaft Operating
Positions Thermal and Mechanical Movement Tooth
Contact Check Checklist Before Startup Checklist After
Startup Lubricant Function Lubricant Selection Methods of
Supplying Lubricant Lubrication of High Speed Units Inoperative
Periods Journal Bearing Maintenance Rolling Element
Bearing Maintenance Gear Unit Disassembly and Assembly
Overheating Appendix 7A-Helical Gear Formulas,
Standard Gearing Appendix 7B-Typical Gear Unit Arrangements
7 Installation and Maintenance of V-Belt Drives 310
Inspection While Running Belt and Sheave Gauges Maintain
Proper Belt Tension Typical Sheave and Bushing Installation
Instruction Typical Sheave and Bushing Removal Instruction
Installation of Belts Force Deflection Engineering Formulas
8 Steam Turbines and Turboexpanders 329
Special Purpose Steam Turbines Review of lhrbine Hardware
Special Purpose lhrbine Inspection and Repair Special
Purpose Steam nrbine Operation and Maintenance Proper
Break-in of Carbon Rings Operation of Large Steam Turbines
How to Avoid Steam lbrbine Distress General Purpose
Steam lbrbine Maintenance and Repair Maintenance Overview
Water-cooled Bearings Rotor Locating Bearing Governor
Valve Steam Turbine Lubrication Governor Lubrication
Operation and Maintenance of Cryogenic Plant
Turboexpanders Troubleshooting Disassembling Tbrboexpanders
Inspection and Allowable Wear Data
9 Gas Turbines 442
Gas Turbine Maintenance Philosophy and Objectives Spare
PartdSpecial Tools Inspection/Overhaul/RepairA ir Inlet and
Compression Fuel System and Combustion Turbine and Exhaust
Controls Lube Oil System Maintenance Concepts for
Aircraft Derivative Gas Turbines Inspections
10 Maintenance of Hydraulic Governors Disassembly 480
11 Maintenance of Electric Motors and Associated Apparatus , , , ,495
Electric Motor Maintenance Motor Nameplate Data Motor
Receiving, Handling and Storage Motor Installation Preventive
Maintenance of Nonrotating Apparatus Appendix 11AElectrical
Machines Maintenance Report Appendix 11BEASA
Standards for the Electrical Apparatus Sales and
Service Industry
Part 111: General Preventive and Predictive Maintenance 543
12 Storage Protection and Lubrication Management 545
Centrifugal and Rotary Pumps Lubrication Management
Master Lubrication Schedules Bearing Labyrinth Purge Gear
Coupling Lubrication Principles of Oil Mist Lubrication Oil
Mist Properties Principles of Grease Lubrication Characteristics
of Thickeners Application Limits for Greases Relubrication
Frequency Recommended by Manufacturers Synthetic
Lubricants A Two-Level Monitoring Strategy
13 Vibration and Condition Monitoring 621
Vibration Measurement-Basic Parameters for Predictive
Maintenance on Rotating Machinery Position Measurements
Other Parameters Transducer Types Proximity Probe Velocity
Pickups Accelerometers Generalized Monitoring Recommendations
for Specific Machine Types Steam Turbines Gas Turbines
Hydro-Electric Turbines Electric Motors Compressors Generators
Pumps Gears Fans Centrifuges Pulp Refiners Minimizing
Electrical Runout During Rotor Manufacturing Principles of
Condition Monitoring of Machinery Definition and Objective of
Machinery Condition Monitoring Data Acquisition Unit Periodic
Monitoring
14 Maintainability Considerations ,678
Availability Damage Potential Serviceability Repairability
Materials Availability
Index

أتمنى أن تستفيدوا منه وأن ينال إعجابكم

رابط تنزيل كتاب Major Process Equipment Maintenance and Repair Volume 4 SECOND EDITION Heinz P. Bloch Fred K. Geitner*
​


----------



## rambomenaa (6 يوليو 2013)

*جزاك الله*

* خير الجزاء وجعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك *


----------



## أحمد دعبس (13 يوليو 2013)

rambomenaa قال:


> *جزاك الله*
> 
> * خير الجزاء وجعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك *



*جزانا الله وإياك خيراً*​


----------

